# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, KUKA AG, Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - KUKA AG

kuka.com/en-de/products/robot-systems/industrial-robots

----------


## Airicist

KUKA KR QUANTEC loading and unloading a DMG Mori machine tool

Published on Aug 31, 2015




> + Removal of the machined part from the automatic lathe
> + placing of finished parts on a pallet
> + Sensor-based inspection of the parts to be machined and removal from the carriage
> + Loading of the chuck of the main spindle
> + placing back of the he carriage on the upper return conveyor
> + tool change to suction gripper for picking up and positioning the cardboard slipsheet
> + Regular quality control of the finished machined parts

----------


## Airicist

KUKA at Fachpack 2015

Published on Oct 2, 2015




> At Fachpack Nurnberg 2015, KUKA celebrates the premier of the KR AGILUS Hygienic Machine, perfectly tailored for the fast moving consumer goods industry, as well as the KR QUANTEC PA arctic, suitable for palletizing in freezing environments.

----------


## Airicist

Fachpack 2015 - KUKA's solutions for the food and consumer goods industry

Published on Oct 4, 2015




> KUKA Robotics Market Segment Manager Consumer Goods Michael Fraede explains how KUKA is able to optimize its customers' production and packaging process.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA at IROS 2015

Published on Oct 4, 2015




> At IROS 2015, the International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems in Hamburg, Germany, KUKA is displaying a wide range of products and applications to grow its research network.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA teams up with Siemens at EMO 2015

Published on Oct 11, 2015




> Strong partners presenting strong solutions: KUKA's Gian Luca Branca, Roberto Pinton and Andreas Schuhbauer explain the cooperation of KUKA and Siemens, focused on enabling the customer to use machine tools and robots as one.

----------


## Airicist

Accelerating Chinese robotics growth with KUKA at CIIF 201

Published on Nov 9, 2015




> The 2015 Chinese International Industry Fair was of particular importance to KUKA because it was the first time we conducted a global product launch in China, indicating the growing importance of the Chinese market to KUKA Robotics. Already China is the largest single market for the entire global robotics industry, and this trend will continue to increase in the coming years. Come along with us as we recap the event and shine a spotlight on the importance of the Chinese robotics market in this highlights video.

----------


## Airicist

Deburring of castings with KUKA KR QUANTEC Foundry and Boll Automation

Published on Nov 15, 2015




> + Precise position detection of different burr contours by sensor system
> + flexible tool change on the robot during operation
> + precise finishing of castings with high reproducibility
> + combination of a robot and a three-axis positioning unit guarantees highest degree of felxibility

----------


## Airicist

KUKA and Siemens- customer benefits through smooth integration

Published on Nov 22, 2015




> Customers can run their robot just like they used to run their machine tool thanks to Sinumerik RunMyRobot and mxAutomation. KUKA's Andreas Schuhbauer, Market Segment Manager Machine Tools and Marc Konrad, Siemens AG Vice President Sales Machine Tool Systems give insight in practical application scenarios.
> 
> An integrator is able to program the robot with KUKA mxAutomation software, directl in PLC language. An operator can control the robot in daily business directly in Sinumerik operate. Both can work the way they are used to without long ramp-up and a loss of quality.

----------


## Airicist

3rd Workshop for Integrators and System Partners in Brazil

Published on Dec 2, 2015




> Have a look at what happened in the 3rd edition of the workshop for KUKA integrators and "System Partners" in Brazil.
> 
> Partners and Integrators from all over the continent gathered to exchange ideas and learn about the newest products and services of KUKA.

----------


## Airicist

Vision system with KUKA KR AGILUS small robot and KL 100 linear unit

Published on Jan 25, 2016




> KUKA KR10 R1100 sixx (AGILUS) on a KL 100 linear unit and equipped with the KUKA.VisionTech V2.1 vision system.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA's new robot for low payloads - KR CYBERTECH nano

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> The KR CYBERTECH nano series in the low payload category from 6 to 10 kg offers incomparable performance and power density . It is perfectly tailored to individual customer requirements for handling and continuous-path applications. 
> 
> The KR CYBERTECH nano series is setting a new standard that will make the difference for KUKA's customers. Performance. Reinvented.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA France at Smart Industries Fair 2015

Published on Feb 1, 2016




> Have a look at KUKA’s appearance at the first edition of the Smart Industries fair in Paris, 2015. KUKA was all about Industrie 4.0 and the collaboration between humans and robots, displaying both the LBR iiwa and KMR iiwa.

----------


## Airicist

Asia premiere of the KR QUANTEC nano F exclusive in KOREA

Published on Feb 9, 2016




> KUKA Korea was present at the Korea Industry Fair in October 2015, showing off its new robot in Korea as an Asia premiere.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA at Creative Korea fair 2015

Published on Feb 15, 2016




> At Creative Korea 2015, KUKA showed it is ready for Industry 4.0 with various LBR iiwa applications for a smart factory. Korea’s creativity is harnessed through innovative robot solutions like these.

----------


## Airicist

MERZ Increases Machining Productivity with KUKA KR FORTEC Robot

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> MERZ has increased productivity, quality and flexibility, minimized downtime and shortened delivery times by linking four machining centers to one heavy-duty KUKA robot.
> 
> In the MERZ production facility, the KUKA KR FORTEC F (Foundry) links four machining centers, fills and empties changeover stations and ensures optimal utilization of the machine tools. The KUKA KR FORTEC F (Foundry) moves on a KUKA linear unit of type KL 1500-3 with a length of 18 meters to tend the four production systems installed adjacent to one another. The task of the robot is to load and unload the changeover stations at which the machine pallets with the corresponding workpieces and raw materials are supplied. Serving as the link between the machining centers, it performs the automatic transfer of machine pallets and raw material pallets between the changeover stations, storage areas and machine tools. This enables the four machining centers to work fully automatically around the clock. The automated system has also been integrated into the company’s internal information flows. This ensures automatic provision of the NC and tool data for the machines – a key factor in avoiding unnecessary downtimes and achieving maximum productivity. The application at MERZ was implemented by KUKA system partner wbt automation and production control specialist SOFLEX. 
> 
> The KUKA KR 500 R2830 F from the KR FORTEC heavy-duty series covers an exceptionally large working envelope with very long reference load center distances. The compact design of the KR FORTEC series without disruptive contours, together with their more streamlined appearance, makes the robots suitable for use in cramped cells as well as in completely new cell concepts. In the special Foundry variant, the robot is suitable for installations with a high degree of fouling and high temperatures. All robots of the KR FORTEC series are optimized for use on linear units. The KL 1500-3 linear unit has been specially designed by KUKA for high payloads. The combination of robot and linear unit ensured that all the pre-formulated objectives were achieved: shorter delivery times, improved deadline compliance, better machine utilization, increased quality and improved internal procedures.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA at Automaticon 2016 Trade Fair | Warsaw, Poland

Published on Mar 23, 2016




> KUKA has a strong presence across the globe, exemplified by the diverse variety of trade fairs in which we exhibit. We were recently at Automaticon 2016 - the most important trade fair for automation, control, measurement and robotics in Poland - having a great time presenting innovative demos and meeting new people. Our local team put together a nice recap video. Enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

Robotic bending and stamping of metal stabilizers with KUKA KR QUANTEC

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> WAFIOS, one of the leading manufacturers of wire and tube working machines in the world, uses two KUKA KR QUANTEC robots and one KUKA KR-30 to maximize efficiency and productivity in metal stabilizer bar production. The two KR QUANTEC robots work in perfect synchronization, optimizing machine uptime and creating perfect bends and stamps every time. The project was completed in close cooperation with WAFIOS and our partner Schneider Maschinenbau.

----------


## Airicist

Precise feeding of tools with KR AGILUS WP at Saacke

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> + Precise feeding of tools with KR AGILUS WP (water proof)
> + Unloading of the workpiece from the pallet and feeding it to the tool grinding machine
> + Performance of various handling activities using an integrated robot
> + Unloading of th machined workpiece and transfer of the new workpiece to the tool holding device
> + cleaning of the machined workpiece in the blow-release station and setdown on a pallet
> + KR AGILUS WP resistance to water and dirt

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 27, 2016




> Come along with us as we explore our digital ambitions for the future of industrial automation. 
> 
> The KUKA booth at Hannover Fair 2016 is THE place to learn about smart factories, connecting robots and other automation equipment to the cloud, the benefits of machine learning and big data for optimized production, as well as some new KUKA robots and how it all fits into the 4th industrial revolution - Industrie 4.0. 
> 
> In the booth we have an entire smart factory working in which attendees can order an iPhone or Samsung case customized with laser engraving, then watch as it streams that data to the cloud, informing the customer about every step and tracking every step of production in real time, from the warehouse to production to delivery, ultimately handing over a customized case that can be taken home.
> 
> We also have a complete factory existing in the virtual world that highlights the power inherent in virtual design, commissioning and optimization of huge automation systems in the virtual world before the installation is made in the real world.
> 
> There are also our beer pouring robots, the Paulii Brothers, and our coffee-pouring robots at the Coffee 4.0 demo, along with a new preview robot, the KR 3 AGILUS - KUKA's smallest and fastest robot ever targeted at the electronics industry - as well as all of our Innovation Award finalists. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

KR 3 AGILUS - Maximum Performance

Published on May 2, 2016




> PRODUCT PREVIEW: The KR 3 AGILUS is ideal for use in 600 x 600 mm automation cells since it enables automation in confined spaces and reaches maximum performance in minimum space. 
> 
> Thanks to its intelligent design, the KR 3 AGILUS is cost-effective, requires minimal maintenance and is highly reliable. The KR 3 AGILUS is optimized for the production of the smallest components and products. For example, for applications such as the assembly of small parts, Pick & Place, screw fastening, brazing, adhesive bonding, packaging, testing & checking and much more. 
> 
> Wherever minimum cycle times and maximum output in production are needed, the KR 3 AGILUS – one of the fastest robots in its class – is ideally suited for the task.

----------


## Airicist

Explore the robotic smart factory of the future - KUKA @ Hannover Fair 2016

Published on May 10, 2016




> A video in our Hannover Fair 2016 movie series.
> 
> Come along with us as we explore our digital ambitions for the future of industrial automation. The KUKA booth at Hannover Fair 2016 was THE place to learn about smart factories, connecting robots and other automation equipment to the cloud, the benefits of machine learning and big data for optimized production, new easier robot programming methods, flexible methods of matrixed production, as well as some new KUKA robots and how it all fits into the 4th industrial revolution - Industrie 4.0. 
> 
> In this video we dive into the details surrounding the complete smart factory we set up in our booth - a unique demo that nobody else could match in all of Hannover Fair 2016 - showcasing how the integrated KUKA technologies from every one of our different divisions provide the solutions to modern production challenges that our customers are increasingly concerned with.

----------


## Airicist

MILLER and KUKA cooperate for Industrie 4.0 welding solutions

Published on May 11, 2016




> Miller Electric Mfg. Co., a member of the Wisconsin trade delegation that attended Hannover Fair 2016, has signed a memorandum of understanding with KUKA Robotics to cooperate in each company’s respective markets to deliver Industry 4.0 arc welding technologies.
> 
> The Insight Centerpoint™ 9.0 solution from Miller provides real-time welding process control for automated welding systems and KUKA is a market leader in robotics and automation.
> 
> Tim Temby, group president of Miller’s parent company, Illinois Tool Works Inc., said, “KUKA and Miller have worked together to make the integration process between our equipment fast and easy. We have created packages that provide everything needed for automated arc welding applications.”
> 
> The goal of the memorandum of understanding, according to Stefan Lampa, CEO of KUKA Robotics in Germany, is to increase operational efficiency for each company’s customers with arc strike robots.
> 
> Mark Hogan, secretary and chief executive officer of the Wisconsin Economic Development Corporation (WEDC), which organized the trade mission and provided support to participating Wisconsin delegation members and exhibitors, said, “Increasing the global adoption of technologies developed by Wisconsin companies is a primary objective of WEDC’s international business development ventures. The partnership formed between Miller Electric and KUKA today underscores the healthy trade relationship Wisconsin enjoys with Germany and demonstrates the strong potential for new business opportunities for Wisconsin companies in overseas markets.”
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Volkswagen factory of the future - humans and robots working together

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> A video in our Hannover Fair 2016 video series. We talked with our long time partners at Volkswagen during Hannover Fair to get an inside look at their research into human-robot collaboration and how that will redefine vehicle production at VW over the coming years. It's a paradigm change in the world of automation.

----------


## Airicist

Flexible and Portable Robotic Machine Tending Solution

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> At Dannoritzer Medizintechnik, wbt automation has delivered an innovation solution to handle small batch machining operations using a portable robotic cell with a KUKA KR AGILUS. Each machine, in this case a Haas VF-2SSYT, is equipped with fixtures that the MRC flextray system can be docked to. It's as easy as wheeling the cell up to the machine center and clicking start.
> 
> The pallets on the system are loaded with blanks or semi-finished parts and fed into the robotic cell. The KR AGILUS small robot opens the drawer containing the pallets, removes the parts and places them in the clamping fixture. Once they have been machined, the robot removes them again and sets them back down on the pallet. 
> 
> “The parts are accessible for inspection and various parameters can be monitored to ensure process reliability without having to interrupt the automation,” explains Production Manager Julian Dannoritzer. The robotic cell can process up to four drawers, each with two component-specific pallets, and is thus also highly suitable for small and medium batch sizes. Individual expansions can be easily tailored to specific customer requirements.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA @ BI-MU 2016 - Milan, Italy

Published on Dec 5, 2016




> Recapping KUKA Italy's presence at BI-MU 2016, a trade show for metal forming and metal cutting machines, robots, automation and auxiliary technologies, held at Fiera Milano. Come along and take a booth tour in this video created by our colleagues in Italy.

----------


## Airicist

Helping small and medium enterprises to automate with robots

Published on Jan 23, 2017




> KUKA Robotics was proud to have played a large role in the SMErobotics research project to develop novel methods to help small and medium enterprises cost-effectively automate production and manufacturing with robots. 
> 
> Over two-thirds of European workers in manufacturing are employed in small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs). Their primary means of competition is to respond rapidly to changing production needs and to keep product quality at a very high level.
> 
> While robots are able to carry out repetitive tasks to a high standard, currently they largely do not meet the demands of SMEs for high flexibility. Today’s robots know only their nominal task, which limits their ability to deal with frequent changes in the manufacturing process.
> 
> For the operation of robots in an SME environment, which is typically less structured and involves more uncertainties than large-scale or mass-production industries, the currently available solutions result in overly complex system integration.
> 
> Instead, cognitive abilities should be included in the equipment and cognition should take place in both the robot and the human, such that the worker’s knowledge can be fully utilised and productivity demands can be met. Additionally, the concepts and symbols used in dialogues need to have a common grounding in order to guarantee ease of use.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Makino iAssist uses KUKA Mobile Robot for complete machine tending solution

Published on Dec 26, 2017




> iAssist is the first of its kind autonomous and collaborative robot designed especially for the machine-tool industry. This state-of-the-art solution is a collaborative initiative between KUKA and Makino.

----------

